# Thanks For All The Help!



## Saevus (Aug 2, 2012)

Before I start my first season with my own gear and first trip out West, just wanted to say I'm grateful for all the help (big thanks to Nivek) and the information provided on this site. I was a lost soul when I joined back in August, but thanks to an open mind and a kick in the ass in the right direction, I've become much more confident in understanding how to progress my skill with my own gear.

What you helped me buy this season:

Smith Holt + Phenom
Rome SDS boots
2011 Burton Cartels
2012 Nitro Rook 156
Dakine Tour bag + Heli Pro Pack for trip
various tools and items for maintenance 

Taking the first trip to Breckenridge in March and will be boarding with my father for the first time . I'll probably head to a local hill to get everything tuned in, but I can barely wait for the experience of snowboarding in the mountains. Hope everyone has a great season and gets to try something new!


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice setup, have fun out there.  By March CO will probly be good... Hopefully... oh god where is the snow!?!?


----------



## Saevus (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm not too worried about it, they "should" have a decent base by then. I'm still trying to get comfortable on the groomers here in the Midwest which don't even compare to resorts like Breck, so I won't be looking for any powder or trying tree runs straight out. Maybe by the end of the week I'll try to attempt a black...


----------

